# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Dynacord powermate 1000 Προβλημα

## jackie1989

Καλησπερα σας εχω μια dynacord 1000 powermate και με βγαζει προβλημα τα μονοφωνικα καναλια παιζουν με παρασιτα! Θελω να μου πειτε αν ξερετε κανεναν καλο τεχνικο στη θεσσαλονικη που να ασχολειται με τετοια 
 για να παω να ρωτησω μηπως μπορει να γινει κατι. Σας παρακαλω θελω μονο εξιδικευμενους για σε τρεις που την εχω δωσει μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εχουν κανει απολυτως τιποτα. Ευχαριστω

----------


## geostrom

επειδη έχω επισκευάσει πολλές και έχω άλλες τόσες θα σου έλεγα να μην πας αυτή την κονσόλα σε service που δεν έχει ειδικότητα και service manual έχει ειδικά σημεια ελέγχου και ρυθμίσεις ,  θα κοιταξω την δευτέρα που θα πάω στην εταιρεια να βρω το τηλ. από ενα service που     συνεργαζόμουν Θεσσαλονίκη να στο στείλω η θα σου βρω το εξουσιοδοτημένο .

πιο μοντέλο είναι 1000-1 - 1000-2 η 1000-3

----------


## jackie1989

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ γιωργο! Ειναι το 1000-1. Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να την φερω σε εσενα 1 ιουλιου θα κατεβω Κρητη αλλα λιγο δυσκολο να την κουβαλησω θα βγουν πολλα τα μεταφορικα.! Αν σκεφτεις καποια λυση πες μου σ'ευχαριστω ξανα!

----------


## geostrom

θα σου προτεινω το εξής πάρε τηλ. στο 2103302095 service omikron control συνδέσου με service και ζητα τον Μπάμπη πες του οτι ο Γιώργος ο Τζαγκαράκης απο Ηράκλειο σου ειπε να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί του και συνεννοήσου να του στήλης την κονσόλα , με ένα πρακτοριο δεν θα σου στοιχίσει πάνω απο 10 ευρω μεταφορικά.
είναι το εξουσιοδοτημένο

----------


## jackie1989

Σ'ευχαριστω γιωργο!! Θα την παω σε εναν φιλο μου που εχει φτιαξει ενισχυτες και διαφορα αλλα να την ριξει μια ματια. Και  μετα  θα απευθυνθω στην εταιρια που μου εδωσες. Αν θελεις μπορεις να μου δωσεις και ενα δικο σου τηλεφωνο μηπως χρειαστει κατι να σε ρωτησω ή να απευθυνθω στην  service omikron control  για τυχον ερωτησεις που μπορει να εχω?

----------


## geostrom

έχεις pm

----------

